# Newbie...



## Brine (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Folks, glad I found you. Looks like a wealth of information on here, and I recognize a few members from other sites  . Just bought a 16' Rhyan Craft yesterday as a project boat. I'm in no rush to get it done, as I have a small v-hull I currently tourney fish out of, and right now, it's cold outside and that is where I will be working on the new boat, but I sure will be glad when I can swap out to the new rig. My current setup is very tight 13' 7" v-hull, and I am very large 6'1 260# :lol: . I'd appreciate any advice you guys can give me throughout the process, and I'll post some pics up soon of what I am working with. 

Thanks, 
Brine


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

:WELCOME: Brine!

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Always looking forward to seeing more project boats.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8) . Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

Actually, now that I look at this picture again, I think I may have to prioritize this project. :shock: This is the boat I currently fish from. I'm the "small" guy in the front. Fortunately, that is not my regular partner in the back. The guy pictured is all of 300#. We did manage to catch some fish that day tho and didn't sink the boat. As you can see, setting the hook without the other guy knowing can get "lively". :lol: 







I'll post the pics of the new (used) boat in a seperate thread.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 18, 2009)

> ...setting the hook without the other guy knowing can get "lively".




I bet! :shock: . Nothing like a little unexpected jolt of the boat suddenly shifting to keep you on your toes, lol. Good lookin' rig though! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! I am glad that isn't the boat you are looking to mod. I was going to suggest a life jacket .


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy cow. I would yank my hair out trying to fish out of clutter like that... :shock:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 18, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Welcome to the forums! I am glad that isn't the boat you are looking to mod. I was going to suggest a life jacket .




haha thats pretty halarious!

what is that a 1232?


----------



## Zum (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys make that 13.7 look pretty small.
Have you had any close "man overboard"calls?
Nice looking boat though.


----------



## LarryA (Jan 18, 2009)

That pic with the two in the boat looks like it could get real interesting, real quick :shock:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 18, 2009)

welcome aboard mate  

Love the old boat, look forward to the new one 8)


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Where in Ga are you? I assume when you mention that you tourney fish that rig, you are running either the High Voltage Club, or the Southern Jonboat Anglers club? I have given a bit of thought to fishing those next year, but then again, my 15 footer does a fine job running with the big boys on the large lake tourney's I may just rethink that.


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2009)

Zum said:


> You guys make that 13.7 look pretty small.
> Have you had any close "man overboard"calls?
> Nice looking boat though.



Fortunately, No. Not yet at least. 

I am amazed that boat does not leak a drop. My Dad bought it used about 30 years ago. At the time of that pic, the cooler had 14# of fish in a 120 qt cooler filled with water. The wooden box has 2 batteries in it that run the 55# TM on the front, the livewell (cooler) and 2 graphs. There is an anchor below the deck that my foot is resting on. There is another battery in the back of the boat for a transom mount 55# tm, a 5 hp outboard, 5 gallon gas tank, and all our gear. Yes, there are also life jackets on board. :lol: 

Bassboy, if that drives you nuts....you oughta see me standing on the front deck flipping cover  . Wish I had a picture of it. There have been a few close calls, but I haven't gone swimming yet. Needless to say, it's hard to lose focus in that boat. New Boat post will be called Rhyan Craft. Hope to get your thoughts on it. I got to see what you did with yours....Nice Work.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats a great picture! :beer:


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Where in Ga are you? I assume when you mention that you tourney fish that rig, you are running either the High Voltage Club, or the Southern Jonboat Anglers club? I have given a bit of thought to fishing those next year, but then again, my 15 footer does a fine job running with the big boys on the large lake tourney's I may just rethink that.



Yep. I fish with HVBA. This will be my 3rd season with them. All a matter of preference I guess.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you been to Lathem lately? It's back to full. I was there today and it was flowing over the spillway


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Have you been to Lathem lately? It's back to full. I was there today and it was flowing over the spillway



No, not since our last tourney there last summer. That lake is the farthest from my house we fish, so I am never there unless its tourney day. Sure would like to learn it though...It was fun to fish in the middle of those trees out of this boat. Alot of boats don't have that option, but since my boat is narrow, it would get all the way back in those coves of flooded timber. Never caught anything big there, but always caught a limit within the first two hours or so. 

Without a doubt, one of the prettiest lakes we fish.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 18, 2009)

work the spillway real well... a guy I sometimes fish with pulled a 5lb'r out of there about a month ago. Flukes are good in the warm months - jig/pig and shakeyhead worms are the trick right now.

Largest one I've caught out of there was about 2.5lbs.. but I don't fish much in the trees - I get out in open water and find the creek channels. Most of the fish I have caught have been in 30+ ft of water. 

When you guys have your tournaments - do they shut off everyone else from fishing? I just started fishing it back in Sept..


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2009)

russ010 said:


> work the spillway real well... a guy I sometimes fish with pulled a 5lb'r out of there about a month ago. Flukes are good in the warm months - jig/pig and shakeyhead worms are the trick right now.
> 
> Largest one I've caught out of there was about 2.5lbs.. but I don't fish much in the trees - I get out in open water and find the creek channels. Most of the fish I have caught have been in 30+ ft of water.
> 
> When you guys have your tournaments - do they shut off everyone else from fishing? I just started fishing it back in Sept..



Shut off everyone?  No way! You should join us. I've seen you on GON's website. Shoot me a PM over there (only because I don't know how it works here) and I'll give you further info. There's been many tournaments over there that 2.5 would have won big fish :lol: . I did get to see a couple 7+ fish weighed in there last year and a lot of the veteran anglers were surprised to have seen them caught. The LM's are in there, and I bet once someone figures out the right way to target them, it will be an easy win. One of the guys in the club swears he saw one over 12# during the spawn last year. I've heard lots of bad stories about those trees falling on guys boats, so it might be the last time I get in them. Certainly once the new boat is finished, I won't have that option. I would like to learn how to fish in 30+ ft of water. 

Brine


----------



## russ010 (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the top just miss me when the rear of my 1236 hit it.. Once that happened, I got out of it. I never caught anything of any size up in the trees, I usually hit the bank where the tree lines start and have pretty good success.

I saw a picture where a guy caught one that went atleast 10lbs.. the length he said it was would have been more like 15lbs, but I"m not sure.. .but he does have a picture to prove it. I saw it somewhere on the Dead Sea Mafia website (allatoona)

As far as joining HVBA - well, I'd like to, but I'd miss some tournaments when I'd have military, and then I don't think my wife would like me doing it.. she says my every weekend fishing is about to stop. we'll see about that 

If you look right under my signature, you'll see "pm". Then up in the upper left corner there is a "0 new message" or how ever many new messages you have


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 18, 2009)

I am a new basser, never really started fishing for them until this past august, i was strictly a saugeye,walleye,sauger,catfish person.. 

and ive never caught the fish of 10,000 casts. but maybe one day.


----------



## Brine (Jan 20, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Holy cow. I would yank my hair out trying to fish out of clutter like that... :shock:



I know why now, I've read your posts :lol: . 

Fortunately, I've spent more time learning how to find and catch fish than boat building. Otherwise I may have pictures of a great boat with little or no fish that were caught in it. :roll: 

Looking forward to your input on the new build!


----------

